

The Dropbox Difference  - tgrass
https://twitter.com/#!/mhoye/status/194880193138135040

======
aaronbrethorst
Google Drive is apparently proactively performing OCR on uploaded images. I
think that counts as a derivative work. People really need to chill a little
about terms of service.

